# Border Collies in the snow



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Boomer

















Bertie

































Teagan

















Skye









































And this is what happens when Boomer has the ball


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, and Bertie has a gorgeous coat, and im in love with skye,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> what great pictures, and Bertie has a gorgeous coat, and im in love with skye,xxxxxxxxx


Thank you, Bertie is all coat and Skye is the sweetest little girl.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Lovely pics, Bertie has such a lovely thick coat. It never ceases to amaze me how many different styles of coats Border Collies have, some short and some long. I love Border Collies they are great fun.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

pennytwinkles said:


> Lovely pics, Bertie has such a lovely thick coat. It never ceases to amaze me how many different styles of coats Border Collies have, some short and some long. I love Border Collies they are great fun.


Thank you, they are all so different.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Wow- they are all gorgeous! :001_wub:

How old are they all?

I love Teagan's ears in the second pic. 
Boomer has a dignified look 
Bertie has a beautiful coat 
And the last picture of Skye  :lol: She looks like a fun little character :001_wub:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic photos... love this one.. trying not to get their feet cold ??


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Wow- they are all gorgeous! :001_wub:
> 
> How old are they all?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Boomer is 14.5 years old, Bertie is 11.5 years old, Teagan is 8.5 years old and Skye will be 4 years old on Wednesday (13 January).


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Fantastic photos... love this one.. trying not to get their feet cold ??


Thank you, she was looking for a ball in the snow, she always trots like that, she is quite high stepping.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Great pics of your beautiful Border Collies.Looks like they had a ball.
I love Border Collies.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

love all your furry kids, they are gawjas
xx


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Great pics of your beautiful Border Collies.Looks like they had a ball.
> I love Border Collies.


Thanks, they enjoyed their play in the snow.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

sketch said:


> love all your furry kids, they are gawjas
> xx


Thank you.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous pics 
You have beautiful dogs hun


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Mese said:


> Gorgeous pics
> You have beautiful dogs hun


Thank you.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Boomer looks great for his age


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Local_oaf1 said:


> Boomer looks great for his age


Thank you.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. Dogs just seem to love the snow....

Here's some of Woody, my Collie who is now one year old

and there's more here Woody The Border Collie


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

woody10 said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing. Dogs just seem to love the snow....
> 
> Here's some of Woody, my Collie who is now one year old
> 
> and there's more here Woody The Border Collie


Thank you, off to look at the rest of Woody's pic now!


----------



## Amore (Oct 12, 2009)

Their lovely  when i was a kid we had a half collie half something white and sandy gold she was wonderful dog


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

beautiful! collies are the best!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aw they are all gorgeous dogs!

I love Berties thick coat - he's such a big handsome looking boy! Like a big teddy bear! Don't tell me he's a big softy to match or I'll want to come and steal him! lol!

Skye has a lovely gentle look to her - very wispy coat - lovely, lovely!

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

woody10 said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing. Dogs just seem to love the snow....
> 
> Here's some of Woody, my Collie who is now one year old
> 
> and there's more here Woody The Border Collie


What a handsome boy!

Love the pics!

Laura


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

WHAT LOVELY PHOTOS I ALSO LIKED THE ONE WHERE SHES LOOKING FOR A BALL :001_tt1:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Amore said:


> Their lovely  when i was a kid we had a half collie half something white and sandy gold she was wonderful dog


Thank you



Sarahnorris said:


> beautiful! collies are the best!


Thanks, I think so too!



lauz_1982 said:


> Aw they are all gorgeous dogs!
> 
> I love Berties thick coat - he's such a big handsome looking boy! Like a big teddy bear! Don't tell me he's a big softy to match or I'll want to come and steal him! lol!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bertie is a softy, both he and Skye are registered PAT dogs and visit 2 hospitals every week.



mitch4 said:


> WHAT LOVELY PHOTOS I ALSO LIKED THE ONE WHERE SHES LOOKING FOR A BALL :001_tt1:


Thank you


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

i love boomer the best he reminds me of my childhood dog, same markings except mine was longhaired


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks, I think so too!
> 
> ...


Awwww I knew it - right where do you live? I think I have to steal him! :wink:

It's lovely when dogs can do that - must be very rewarding for you too to see how much joy they can bring to others - especially those in need of it.

I vote for more photos! lol! 

Laura


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i love boomer the best he reminds me of my childhood dog, same markings except mine was longhaired


Thanks, he's such a good boy.



lauz_1982 said:


> Awwww I knew it - right where do you live? I think I have to steal him! :wink:
> 
> It's lovely when dogs can do that - must be very rewarding for you too to see how much joy they can bring to others - especially those in need of it.
> 
> ...


It's very rewarding and the dogs love it too. I have 100's of pics of the dogs!!!


----------

